# Grooming Arm & Noose



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Do you use a grooming arm & noose while you are grooming?


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Just wondering.....Dexter wiggles, likes to sit, tries to see what I am doing, tries to soft bite. I am using a leash type noose when drying Dexter and he has to much room to move around. 

Also....Wondering if anyone uses the Groomer's Helper?


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

Yes, I use a grooming table my hubby built for me, and a noose/arm. Unless I am doing a quick comb-out of their faces, or sometimes I will do a quick brushing on the livingroom floor- but they hate that!! They have grown up knowing that the grooming table means business. All of my dogs are pretty good except one. She is the exception to the rule, the one that SCREAMS when I cut her nails or try to get out a mat....*sigh*


----------



## letter4tony (Jan 30, 2009)

I finally ordered a table that came with an arm.... also had to order a noose so yes, that's what I'd do as well.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

HavaneseSoon said:


> Just wondering.....Dexter wiggles, likes to sit, tries to see what I am doing, tries to soft bite. I am using a leash type noose when drying Dexter and he has to much room to move around.
> 
> Also....Wondering if anyone uses the Groomer's Helper?


Linda, Did you buy a Groomers Helper? I've looked at them again and again and just hate the price! Marley can be very difficult to groom he pulls away and sits down and whips his head all around. He also makes the whoo-whoo sound while I am drying him. I notice that the more I can control him so he doesn't have a way to struggle the calmer he handles the situation.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

I have a large grooming table but rarely use it. I should when trimming their feet or grinding their nails. In the summer we do everything on the deck table, in the winter I set up in my bathroom to keep it cozy while they dry. 

If my table were smaller I might use it more but I don’t think so.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

My table is small so I bring it into the family room to groom them. I only get it out when I'm bathing and drying though. Usually for regular brushing I do it on my lap or on the floor. 

I haven't used the arm and noose but I have them. One thing I think I might like to have is the grooming stool like Leslie got. Sometimes I have to kneel down to get at a mat and it kills me, a stool to sit on would be great for part of the time. Don't know where I'd keep it though. My table folds down so it's easy to put away but a stool would be a different story.


----------



## ls-indy (Apr 10, 2008)

I dry Daisy and Beau on towel on the couch. I cut their nails while DH holds them on his lap. Then we move to the grooming table for clipping. I do use the arm & noose for some of the clipping to keep them from "laying down". I wish I had worked more on "stand-stays"! LOL Beau is better at the stand-stay than Daisy....she just wilts!

I think they know I mean business when the grooming noose is on and the are much less "squirmy".


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

I think my table is a good size. It's about 18 by 24, but I wish the bathroom were bigger! Mine doesn't fold down easily and really it's much more convenient to leave it up all the time but I can't work around the table well.

I just recently got a stool for it and now I use it much more than before! I was doing more on the floor before but after that one time I hurt my back so badly, I spent alot of time on a groomers forum reading about all the back problems. Since then I've made alot of hanges to how I am grooming and one of the best is getting a grooming stool! The one I got is a saddle shape and very comfortable. It lowers and raises pretty high to be able to see all around the dog when I am clippering.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

I have a grooming table somewhere around here. I haven't used it since I moved here. My dogs love grooming time (not the bath) the blow dryer, combs, brushes, nails etc. My Lhasa takes his love to a whole new level. Yogi loves it if there are no matts, even so he will not miss his turn LOL. My Tzu use to growl at the others while being groomed and insist on being first. I think if I started useing the table again it might be better for my back.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

For anyone a bit taller, I find the top of my washer and dryer to be the perfect height. I just have a small rubber-backed bath mat that I put on top to keep Kodi from slipping on the slick surface.

I happen to have cabinets right over the washer & dryer, so my grooming noose is attached to an eye hook set into those. But I bet if you didn't have cabinets handy, you could figure out a way to attach a grooming arm close enough that it would work.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

I still use my little grooming table. The grooming table is easy on the back. I use the noose whenever Dexter will not stay still. I hold Jack close while I am trying...therefore, I get wet. It's a learning process.....


----------

